# Hurt Roo.



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

Last week we rescued a young dog. By the way any one want a young dog. She is a sweet heart. 

Anyways my wife let her out in to the backyard with our other dog. Being a young dog she decided to chase the chickens.. Chased our spare Roo in to the neighbors yard. They do have a dog themselves. This dog got to the roo.. Most of the feather were torn out. A single puncture. The wife and I went into emergency first aid mode. Patched him up. He spent the night in the cat carrier. Today after making sure that he was still alive. Put him into the coop. The rest of the flock will be spending their time in the shed soon to be the larger coop.

I put his favorite hen in with him in the coop. To give him company and not feel to lonely with out a flock. 

The young dog does not go out the door with out human supervision. The neighbors were horrified and were very apologetic. We reassured them that it was not their fault. 

That was our excitement for the day.

By the way the young dog is maybe 8 months old. Is red nose pit. She is otherwise a sweet heart. We have tried to find a rescue society to take her. Unfortunately, The local shelter will take a pit bull. And the rescue societies that have contacted are not currently taking any more dogs. As they are full and are looking to find forever homes. For the animals that they do have as a matter of fact. I did send an email to Pit bull and parolees people in La. If nothing else I am hoping that maybe that by reaching out to to get this loving young pup to a place where she can find a forever home.

I hate people that dump a pet. As that is what happened here. We live on a back road. Aside from the factory farm fields. In a 8 mile stretch of road has 5 houses on it. It makes it real easy to dump a dog or cat before any one knows what was done. Two of our cats were dumps. The neighbors has three dogs that showed up the same way. The folks up the road has at least one dog themselves. That was a result of some one dumping their pet.

But anyways. We are training her not to chase or mess with the chickens. **shrugs** I have no other choice. Until I can get her to a rescue society.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Country dumping, found a pure boxer in my yard last summer.If he had more fur i would have kept him as a barn dog.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Glad you were able to rescue your boy before too much damage was done. Careful with that puncture wound since flies will find that a tempting place to land.

I know all about dumped dogs and cats. Its a bit of a stretch calling those doing the dumping pet owners because none of them recognize the true benefit of having them in our lives. Just like people who don't know chickens call them stupid or dumb or just a chicken when we know different. We also know that dogs and cats are not just what their names are. None of those people doing the dumping realize that. 

In our 25 years together my husband and I have only ever chosen one dog for ourselves, the rest were dumps. The same is true of our cats except we didn't get to choose any of them. 

I have no suggestions on who else to contact regarding placing the little girl. It was a hopeless endeavor for us when we found our three boys. You are perfectly describing the roadblocks we encountered in trying to find them homes. Ten years later, one of the boys has died from cancer and the other two are still plugging along.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks Robin for confirming what I was fearing was a fact here in the country. You are right dogs and cats are really more than the sum of their names. I decided on the words to describe those people that dump animal. Any other word or description would descend into something that I am sure would get me banned. 

As for "Herb" that would the spare Roo (my wife and mother name them) he is doing a little better. He is still rough. But he has at least perked up with his favorite hen at his side.. She is an EE Named Anise (again wife). She was sitting right next to him almost underneath him. Herb is moving around. I cleaned his back and wiped down his wounded area with some antibotic spray. 

The puncture wound does not look like it was infected. Crossing fingers it will stay that way.

Though some might question why I am wasting time and first aid on a spare roo. Two reasons. First he is an animal that is under my care. I have always tried to follow what you do to the least.. The second reason is that it provides an opportunity to hone a skill. 

As unfortunate as all this has been. I look at as a learning experience for every one. That is all the good coming out this entire episode.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is why those that have never looked at our animals as anything other than animals will never understand our devotion to them. That we take the steps we do to minimize their trauma, to make their lives worth living.

Banned? Maybe a hand slap but anyone here that read it would completely understand your anger and frustration. 

Some day, down the road, you're liable to be standing there looking at your flock and realize that you have some geriatrics roaming around. That's what happens when we care and understand their needs. In other words, some day you'll be me and a couple others on this forum who have birds in the ten year age range.


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

I have acquired many cats that were dumped near my farm, also several roosters that were dumped. My dogs were both adopted but not dumpees. If people don't want to be responsible, they should NOT have animals


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We will all continue to be frustrated and angry at irresponsible owners. There are clinics for low cost spay and neuter yet those people will not take advantage of the programs and dump the puppies and kittens on the side of the road, drive away and probably never give them another thought. Our regulations are not strong enough to prevent this kind of behavior. They don't want government messing in their business but something has to be done some how. I don't want to find more little ones on the side of the road starving and dehydrated. Or as in the case of a group of puppies I found once, so young they were too young to be weaned.

It disgusts me and makes me angry. Heaven help the person I ever come across dumping an unwanted anything.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

robin416 said:


> We will all continue to be frustrated and angry at irresponsible owners. There are clinics for low cost spay and neuter yet those people will not take advantage of the programs and dump the puppies and kittens on the side of the road, drive away and probably never give them another thought. Our regulations are not strong enough to prevent this kind of behavior. They don't want government messing in their business but something has to be done some how. I don't want to find more little ones on the side of the road starving and dehydrated. Or as in the case of a group of puppies I found once, so young they were too young to be weaned.
> 
> It disgusts me and makes me angry. Heaven help the person I ever come across dumping an unwanted anything.


I agree with completely.. Gods help the the person that I find dumping an animal..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How is your injured boy doing today?

BTW, have you asked your vet for ideas for rehoming the girl. My old vet in TN was very involved in animal rescue, yours might have ideas that you're not aware of.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

The local vet work with the shelter and the same rescue societies in the area. However the beginning of next month we are going up to Batesville to see a new vet. So maybe he might know of where we can place her. 

The Roo is doing fine for now. His eyes are bright and clear. I let the hen out to browse for the day. The roo looked like he wanted to join her. Just not able to just yet. Which gives me hope he will make a full recovery.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If he's healing well with no signs of infection he should be fine. Once that puncture is closed there's no reason why he can't be out with his girl.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

Small update.. He is trying to forage in the coop.. So I put some oat meal.. And assorted bugs I caught with my butterfly net. Herb and Maple were packing at everything. When I fed earlier he was hungrily eating the the food. 

Looked in on them after I finished part of the garden. I am way behind on several projects. Had bronchitis. Still have a cough. But otherwise healthy. Herb and Maple were huddled together.. Still pecking at the odd little bug. Crossing finger in the hopes that have turned a corner for the better.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Finding a home for a pitbull is nearly impossible . They are the number one breed being dumped or fought or stolen... 
The euthanasia rate for them is 200% as they are overflowing in every shelter in the usa... 
She probably doesn't have a microchip and if she does her owners might not want her back.
Villalobos in Louisiana has close to 400 pitbulls and is overflowing as well.

For now read up on the breed so you understand them.some are dog aggressive some dog selective some not. Depends on the dogs genetics... Usually its to their own breed sometimes to other breeds depends on the dog. Extremely intelligent dogs and love to have a job to do( working dog mentality ) . Great loving dogs to humans of all ages. Prey drive to animals does NOT mean they will hurt a human.. So dont say if she kills a critter she will hurt a human... Thats a myth and not true... Teach her the rules of the house and the farm critters that she cant hurt and she shoukd pick up on it fast.. They are a really awesome breed in the right home.. You might take a year or more to find the right home where she will be loved and not fought... Mine is going on 13 and is a retired therapy dog who visited schools, nursing homes and hospitals. Ignore the myths and read about them. Best place is www.workingpitbull.com diane jessup is extremely knowledgable on the breed and has all the real facts on the breed on her website.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

I never held to that myth of hunting and killing an animal. Automatically meant that the same dog was now going to hurt a human. 

But I did book mark the link. and will be reading and training her. She has been good with the cats and the other dog. I have zero expectation that there is a chip. Nor if there is a chip.. (which would shock me.) That the previous owner will want her back.. I would have a hard time handing the puppy back to people that have done nothing to look for her in the first place. 

In truth I am far used to training labs, retrievers, or hounds. We had a retired racing grey hound for eight years. We had him since he was two. He died last year. I actually got him to walk off the leash. That was almost a year and a half of training alone. 

**shrugs**

I will have another challenge. To train and socialize this young pup. To be the kind of dog that can be an ambassador for her breed. 

I despise people that dump an animal like one would throw trash out along side the road.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Most people are jerks, i prefer my animals over most people. When i did rescue the excuses people gave were so lame. I always tried to give advise on what to do but once they decided to get rid of the dog nothing worked. Right now i have a woman trying to rehome her 13 year shep mix... Says she has no time for him, yet she wont rehome the beagle they have too... So the dog is gated in a hallway for 15 hours a day with no exercise and she wonders why the dog is hyper..... She had the dog since 8 weeks old, and every solution i gave her she shot down.., i would take him but my male pit mix is dog aggressive and i dont even have the space to room/rotate dogs.. 
I want to slap the crap out of the woman but dont like the idea of a jail cell...,


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

When my business partner and I were repairing computers we would get similar push back. The stakes were no were near as high. Some people are truly just that brain dead all the same.

Any animal that comes into this home. Has the iron clad promise that my family and I will provide the best, loving home that we can provide for their entire lives. My wife says I am cat and dog whisperer.. I wouldn't know about that. I just understand that a dog need boundaries, love, and discipline. A cat needs a place to feel safe, love, and staff.. :>

Thanks for the URL. I will be reading that this evening. As I design a training regime. Am more used to Labs, retrievers, and hounds. Terriers and the assorted breeds under that heading is not something that I have worked with all that much. 

I understand circumstances change. 

Our now elder cat Kole came to us because his previous care taker developed allergies. She warned the wife that he was aggressive.. Actually his aggression was fear. For all the growling, hissing and spatting. Came from a place of fear. When he would growl at the wife and I. We would not recoil. But showed him we were not in fear. He was about 2 then.

He is about 10 years old now. He has not growled at my wife or I in years. Though he never warmed up to me until this past year. He just never forgave me for bribing him out of the corner. That he had hid himself in for the first two weeks after he came to live with us. Though he does not take the nonsense off of any one. He smacked the Sandy (our now young pit) across the nose for getting in to his face. She backed off. Now has a healthy respect for ole Kole. No real muscle and no claws. Just a smack of 'respect your elder, kid'... LOL

As for the Herb. He is on his feet and eating. His back has a lot of scabs. It may look bad, but it look like it is healing. His eyes are bright. clear, and healthy. So I think for now we have dodged the bullet on infection. I let his coop mate out to browse with the flock. She does not seem to have lost her place in the flock. Not that she is high in flock hierarchy. At the same time. She needs to be part of the flock. Herb will miss her, but this evening she will be back. All will be well again..


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

Fast update Herb is out in the yard browsing,. His feather are growing back. There is no sign of any infection. When I let him out of the coop. He could not stop "talking" as he walked around the yard. It looks at this point a full recovery. 

Thank you all for the support. Tomorrow I start to convert the shed into a chicken coop. That is if it does not rain on me..... lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Should I tell you I'm not surprised? You know how you get that sense that someone knows what to do and does it with the desired results? All we did was lend moral support.

Happy to read that he is out and about again. 

Please don't tell me you're in the same area that is getting so pounded by rain and flooding. The desire to reach out and help is so strong.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Jabberwocky, if you're ever in New England there are a lot of pit based rescues here... We actually import them from the South to no kill shelters here to find them homes. The ones who are good with dogs and other animals are the ones that always end up adopted by someone. They've got a lot of fans here. 

I understand your frustration with the dumpings, my last dog, a pit bull, was dumped on me and she was the best dog I could have asked for.... but she was also a cancer factory and only stayed with me for a few brief years. Now we have TONS of cats since moving into a rural area onto a property that is in all intent and purposes a farm... None of them are pets, just strays that come through looking like hell, to take a bite to eat. They don't stay long... I see a lot of different faces. 

As annoyed as I am at ****ty pet owners who do the dumping I am equally annoyed at shelters. It used to be free to drop off a stray of any kind, now they charge $80 for a cat!! And whoever adopts it pays too! They don't believe anyone that it's a stray... and getting a cat fixed in this area is even more expensive around $200 to spay a female. The cheap clinics run out of space FAST. Is it really any small wonder people just decide to dump them??? These issues need fixing.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

jabber, I have a pit/boxer mix. It took us maybe a week and he is now more or less a day time gaurdian of the chickens.. though now that the roosters has come to age he doesnt mess around with them. All I am saying here is good on ya for keepin the dog. With a bit of training you will be happy you dig so. In the 5 years I have had chickens here, the only dog issues were from other dogs. Once trained they will accept the chickens as family.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you all for you kind words. 

Robin, what ever flooding happened was not near my place.. Though there seems to be less water in the yard. Than I would have expected from the amount of rain that fell last night. Generally, after it rains this hard. My yard becomes an almost swamp. 

At this point unless the new vet knows of a rescue society or there is a chip. She is going to be staying here. While New England is a definite idea. I have no plans in the near future to driving up there at the moment. 

My mother informed that she saw paw prints of what she thins is a small dog.. There is a chihuahua mix that is running around. Both I and my neighbor have been trying to catch the poor dog for almost a month. It just doesn't end.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The hubs is doing that job down in Bay City, not that far south of Houston and not seeing much there. He did say the drive from the G. B. AP was an adventure.

That group that rehomes unwanted dogs to the NE fly them there. Or drive if its close enough. My old vet was very active with animal rescue and participated in the rehoming that group does. But that said, the reason they send the unwanteds North is a robust spay/neuter program that means limited unwanted dogs for folks to adopt.

Have you thought about trying a live trap? It might be the only way to round it up if the animal has been treated poorly.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you every one for your kind words. Robin, we seem to have been lucky. I hope the flooding was not to bad down your way. 

As for Sandy our rescue.. Well unless there is a chip or the vet knows a rescue society that is willing. This is most likely her forever home. Now my first post shows up.. Sheesh..


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

The dog has figured out the live trap.. It avoids the plate. That is my theory.. But I have not seen the dog in the last week or so. I can only hope that the poor dog did not get hurt out there. But the paw prints does suggest that maybe s/he might still be out there.. But as the prints had dried and I did not see them. It might be another one.. 

I hope your husband is safe and is taking care of himself out there. I hope every one is being safe in Texas. Stays safe too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let's hope it was one that got scared and ran away and either its humans or it found its way home. Dogs, like one of mine, that are afraid of loud noises can travel quite a distance from home. I've read about people looking for lost dogs during T'storms, the 4th of July and New Years. Seems to me, if you know they're afraid of things like that extra precautions are taken.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

Poor Herb.. Just did the same fool thing.. Sprained his foot.. smh That poor roo can not have any luck. He otherwise doing just fine. Is able to walk. When he runs he does a sort of skip hop. Otherwise it looks to be healing. his feet seem to be fine today. But I have been watching him close. 

Also an update on the other dog. The neighbor caught the poor thing. Turns out it was chipped. Its owner had given the little pooch to some one. That had promptly disappeared. So the chiweenie at that is what turned out to be in fact. Has been returned to his original home. The Red Nose Pit (sandy) did not have a chip. It looks like we have a new furbaby.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How strange, I was just wondering last night how things turned out there. And here you are, answering my question I never remembered to ask.

Herb is beginning to remind me of a colt I had. Some how he tore up his foot just above the hoof. You know that spot where there is no extra skin? The vet used a tongue depressor to gain enough leverage to stitch it closed. No sooner did his stitches come out and he did the same thing again. Not long after I sold him I heard that he had managed to cut himself pretty bad on the front of his chest. 

You can give Herb a 325 mg aspirin in a gallon of water if you feel he needs to have some pain relief.

Glad to hear the one pooch was caught and is back home where he should have stayed in the first place.

You and your family have big hearts to keep Sandy. I know what it's like to have a house full of unwanted pets. 

Why is my cat trying to pull the rug up to look under it? I wonder what they brought in this time.


----------

